# How do I wire a steamer to only go forwards?



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

I want to remove the reverse unit entirely, and wire the loco to run only forwards. How do I wire the field coil and brushes? I'm having a hard time understanding how the reverse unit works.

Charles.


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

*Forward Only............*

Charles, here's a link to a, "Wealth of Information!"
Try page 25.....................

http://www.portlines.com/Adobe/AF CONTROL HANDBOOK.pdf


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I would think it is like a direct connection to the jack panel plug when you wish to test an engine by-passing the reverse unit.

Here are wiring diagrams for direct connections, one forward, the other reverse. Got these from Tom Barker. Note the jumper wire between jack panel posts in each case.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Don's diagrams are pretty clear. Current flows first through the field, then, in one direction or the other through the brushes/armature, then to track ground.

Some Lionel motors follow the same logic. However, you can flip the pattern, too ... current through the brushes/armature, first, then a chosen path (for direction flip) through the field, then to ground. The net result is the same.

TJ


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

I have a two-wire steamer (reverse in cab), so my jack panel is different. I figured it out though, thanks.

Now I have to figure out why the motor stalls when I touch the wheels, and won't restart until I move the armature. Ran fine before, all I did was move the motor and field to a new chassis and replace the cracked brush holder.

Charles.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Stop touching the wheels !! :laugh: Sounds like a slight bind somewhere.


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Well, it obviously won't pull this way either. Going to play with it after work.

Charles.


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Well, put the old brush panel back on and it works fine again. But now I'm getting a clunk from somewhere as it moves around the track. It's not the siderods... will figure it out.

Charles.


----------

